# Home shop set up & budget



## Renegade (21 Aug 2022)

Hi all
I’ve reached a point where I’m struggling to work in the room in my house I have designated as workshop space. So now I’m planning how I can move it into the garden but I could really do with some help and / or advice please. 
Firstly cost. 
I’m on a super limited budget. What’s the cheapest way I can get something watertight and relatively insulated?
I’ve costed up the materials etc needed and I’m not seeing that it’s a huge amount cheaper than buying something pre-fab’d which I could possibly get second hand or as a ‘return’ and patch up where needed. I get trade discount at most of the big timber merchants but maybe I’m missing something in terms of availability of cheaper timber elsewhere? 
As we edge towards autumn I fear I don’t even have the luxury of a huge amount of time before winter either and given how crazy the weather has been in the uk this summer I’m dreading to think what could be on its way! 
I’m willing and able to build from scratch but I’d have to get someone in to help with parts of it which means relying on someone else’s availability and help. 

Secondly - portability. My house is rented and I have been trying to find something else suitable to rent that has a garage or outbuilding but so far nothing has come up that’s in my budget or area. So potentially whatever I buy / build I need to be able to dismantle relatively easily if / when we do move. 

Lastly - noise. The spot in the garden I’ve earmarked for the workshop would be as far away from the House and the neighbours houses as I can get but I was thinking that cork tiles might work as a multi purpose insulator for noise and heat? Any advice or experience with using cork? 
Thanks all for taking the time to read and hopefully someone can offer some of your seasoned wisdom


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2022)

What size are you thinking? 

12x8 is a good size as will fit on back of flatbed van. 

Industrial pallets are good source of 3x2 and 4x1 timber. 

You can get recycled plywood. 

If I were making it I would estimate 

240m cladding £500 

120m studs £250

6sheets plywood £250 

About a £1k + roofing covering + insulation + hardware.


----------



## ajs (21 Aug 2022)

Have you thought about fitting out a shipping container? The going rate for single trip 20ft containers seems to be around £2000, exterior shouldn't need any work except keeping it painted. Tired containers can go for £100-200 but be prepared to go round with a welder patching up to make it watertight. Since you'll need a HIAB anyway I'd be inclined to go for the used once type, especially since the seller will probably be able to arrange delivery for you. Of course you'll need another HIAB when moving but factor that into moving expenses - throw your furniture and other stuff in there before they take it.

Of course it's a blank canvas in terms of fitting out but there are plenty of guides online. Bear in mind you'll need space at both you current and any new property. The container itself should be fine on pad foundations, even heard of paving slabs used, but most HIAB drivers will be reluctant to take the truck off hard standing.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2022)

ajs said:


> Have you thought about fitting out a shipping container? The going rate for single trip 20ft containers seems to be around £2000, exterior shouldn't need any work except keeping it painted. Tired containers can go for £100-200 but be prepared to go round with a welder patching up to make it watertight. Since you'll need a HIAB anyway I'd be inclined to go for the used once type, especially since the seller will probably be able to arrange delivery for you. Of course you'll need another HIAB when moving but factor that into moving expenses - throw your furniture and other stuff in there before they take it.
> 
> Of course it's a blank canvas in terms of fitting out but there are plenty of guides online. Bear in mind you'll need space at both you current and any new property. The container itself should be fine on pad foundations, even heard of paving slabs used, but most HIAB drivers will be reluctant to take the truck off hard standing.


If you do and it's got a leaking roof put an additional ply or metal roof on and insulation to prevent condensation.


----------



## Inspector (21 Aug 2022)

There are tilt deck tow trucks in use here that also pickup and drop containers. As long as you have access a Sea Can can be a very good shop. A spray foam company can coat the inside easily enough. baldkev is in one.

Pete


----------



## Seascaper (21 Aug 2022)

I have a large workbench outside in our courtyard, not covered, this is where a lot of my work gets done. I have some stands to rest wood on when machining. It works well I just take an extension lead out when needed. The advantage of being outside is I can also weld up items, and wood dust and shavings are no problem when working in wood. I can even get my chainsaw out and use it, can recommend the outdoor world. Keep an idea on the weather and bring stuff in if it looks like rain.


----------



## Inspector (21 Aug 2022)

My woodworking would end on September and not start again until late April if I tried to work outside. 

Pete


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2022)

Inspector said:


> There are tilt deck tow trucks in use here that also pickup and drop containers. As long as you have access a Sea Can can be a very good shop. A spray foam company can coat the inside easily enough. baldkev is in one.
> 
> Pete


@baldkev are you ok? Did you survive the recent heat wave?!


----------



## Terry - Somerset (22 Aug 2022)

With a rented property you need to be understand the terms of your lease - eg: many may preclude putting down a permanent concrete base - particularly if the shed/workshop is removed when you leave. May be best to talk to your landlord before doing anything permanent.

A base properly installed may cost as much as the structure on it - depending on circumstances could you put it on simple concrete slabs (cheap solution) without any ground works.

Safe electrical supply - extension lead out to a small shed as a permanent supply may not be acceptable - not an electrician but think insurance, electrical safety, armoured cable, conduit etc.

Suggestions over shipping containers, flatbed trucks etc may be worthwhile options, but only if access to site is feasible. If shed is in back garden with no side or rear access it is a non starter.

As a project it could be fun - personally I would look to a design around modules which can be built easily and bolted together - eg: walls based on fully complete (insulated) panels (say) 600x2000mm which are simply bolted together. One panel could house the door, one a window etc.

Roof and floor would be on a similar modular basis so that on moving it is little more complex than removing bolts leaving panels easily handled (weight and size) by one fit strong person or two weaker acting together.


----------



## baldkev (22 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> @baldkev are you ok? Did you survive the recent heat wave?!


Hi james, yes im alive  i havent been in the workshop much since april, ive got a fairly sizeable site project this year 
I can however tell you that in winter the container is somehow a few defrees colder inside than outside and in summer it warm up way hotter inside than out. You can get into covering it externally but it costs more money and time, plus moving it becomes more effort.... shipping containers work, but arent perfect


----------



## Renegade (22 Aug 2022)

Thanks all for the reply! I do like the idea of the shipping container - those things can look awesome and a workshop would be a good ‘dry run’ for fitting them out to let as a holiday rental. 
Unfortunately, the access to the back garden is only through the house or across the neighbours pristine lawn so it’s not going to be possible. 
I hadn’t considered the possibility of building the shed in modules - I think that’s probably going to be the most viable option. Just need to cost it all out now and work out what the best base would be. The lawn is completely bare where I plan to build thanks to the overhanging tree that drops needles all year so I think I’ll just level it out and pop down some pavers that can easily be lifted up as and when needed. 
It’s not ideal having to work from home but I don’t think I ever manage to produce enough to alert anyone locally that’s what’s happening and the neighbours are ok if I don’t have the saw going at unsociable hours. I’m a single parent so I can’t financially justify a renting a unit somewhere for a workshop as I can generally only work during ‘school’ hours although I’ll keep on the lookout for a shared space!


----------



## Fitzroy (22 Aug 2022)

Cheapest way would be a second hand job off of gum tree or similar. 

Self builds tend to cost similar to a prefab but with better quality materials so last longer. 

Noise is just what it is, you’ll not build anything for cheap that’ll stop much of it. Use hand tools or work at times that don’t annoy the neighbours.


----------



## macca (22 Aug 2022)

I may be wrong but I'd surprised if shipping containers were affordable anymore, the price for them has gone through the roof, part of the cause for absurd material prices at the moment. 

Reclaimed box profile metal sheets, I'm not sure of the these days cost if i'm honest but fixing these to the outside of a modular timber frame would make for a pretty easy to assemble/disassemble workshop. you can also get them with pre bonded insulation and the metal would make the assembly more suitable for building regs if you get near the borders of the property.
for noise you need mass and to disrupt transmission through the wall assembly, the latter can be tricky if you are going to cheap, simple or easy to knock up/down


----------



## HamsterJam (23 Aug 2022)

I was involved in a project recently that used insulated and air conditioned containers to house temporary technical equipment. At the end of the project, these were auctioned off with the option to have them empty or with the technical equipment still inside. I think most sold empty. Worth keeping an eye open.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Aug 2022)

There were a number of mobile site offices -
covid testing / vac centres, given away to charities for free 20x8' on a single axle. Looked perfect for a workshop! 

Sadly we had brought a couple prior to this!


----------



## TomGW (23 Aug 2022)

macca said:


> I may be wrong but I'd surprised if shipping containers were affordable anymore, the price for them has gone through the roof, part of the cause for absurd material prices at the moment.
> 
> Reclaimed box profile metal sheets, I'm not sure of the these days cost if i'm honest but fixing these to the outside of a modular timber frame would make for a pretty easy to assemble/disassemble workshop. you can also get them with pre bonded insulation and the metal would make the assembly more suitable for building regs if you get near the borders of the property.
> for noise you need mass and to disrupt transmission through the wall assembly, the latter can be tricky if you are going to cheap, simple or easy to knock up/down


I bought 8 box profile sheets for a small lean-to roof project last week. These are 1.95m long and each cover 1m. Cost = £165 including fasteners and caps. These sheets are brand new and made to measure, with black pvc coating. 
They cost less than I had anticipated and reinforce my long held opinion that building a timber box and sheeting it with these is more cost effective than lining a shipping container. Also the size/shape is flexible. 
BTW, the walls will look better if you get the metal run with the profile reversed i.e. narrow troughs. It’s simply done as they just reverse the roll as it’s run through the profiler.


----------



## deema (23 Aug 2022)

You don’t say what size your after. If it’s a typical shed size, think about a trailer or an old 7 tonne truck. Both easy to move and very versatile. 
If your looking to build, have you looked at industrial unit panels? Much cheaper than you think. Very quick and easy to assemble. 60 or 100mm thick insulation sandwich are not expensive and often you can get them for free from any units being dismantled or recovered.


----------



## Dave Moore (24 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> If you do and it's got a leaking roof put an additional ply or metal roof on and insulation to prevent condensation.


And use a warm roof or you will suffer with condensation.


----------

